# Sanchin x 4 different styles



## Andrew Green (Sep 6, 2007)

[yt]xzOMYrtNWRI[/yt]


Morio Higaonna  - Goju ryu
Shinryu Gushi  - Uechi ryu
Two Chinese White Crane masters from Fujian province


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 7, 2007)

The uechi ryu and chinese versions are performed a lot faster than the Goju ryu version. You can also see more of the Chinese style in Uechi ryu than Goju ryu. I use the goju ryu version. It is interesting to see the different variations.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, great idea and great clip!


----------



## marlon (Sep 8, 2007)

great clips.  What do you suppose the common teaching thread is for this form.  There is a big variation in how they are done yet this is an important form in many styles.  What is the student to gain and learn from sanchin?

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## chinto (Sep 10, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> [yt]xzOMYrtNWRI[/yt]
> 
> 
> Morio Higaonna - Goju ryu
> ...


 very wide variation in the way the kata is done it seems. 
we do the shorei ryu version of the kata.  there are some very slight diferences. but done slow with tension like the goju ryu version.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 10, 2007)

The tension and focus can be seen in all of those in the viedo
This is a great clip  thanks


----------



## chinto (Sep 11, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> The tension and focus can be seen in all of those in the viedo
> This is a great clip thanks


 

yep gota agree there!


----------



## gnrail (Sep 11, 2007)

Very interesting since the version we do is different again.  If I am not mistaken the Goju version pictured here is Okinawan.  I study Japanese style Goju (technically Canadian GoJu but Japanese basis) and you can see the different influences that have been incorporated into  our version.


----------



## chinto (Sep 12, 2007)

gnrail said:


> Very interesting since the version we do is different again. If I am not mistaken the Goju version pictured here is Okinawan. I study Japanese style Goju (technically Canadian GoJu but Japanese basis) and you can see the different influences that have been incorporated into our version.


 


Yep the japanese Goju Ryu is slightly diferent to fit the japanses sensibilitys .. just as shotokan was changed from kobayashi to fit the japanese sensibilitys.  So I am not suprised that there is some diferences there.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 28, 2007)

marlon said:


> great clips. What do you suppose the common teaching thread is for this form. There is a big variation in how they are done yet this is an important form in many styles. What is the student to gain and learn from sanchin?
> 
> respectfully,
> Marlon


Movement, Structure, Balance and Breath Control is the common thread. The key is not "movements" but movement. Once fully understood this can and should be applied to all Martial Arts.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 28, 2007)

I only wish that the clip showed each individually and then together...other than that...Great Clip!


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 29, 2007)

i just tried it and it says the video is no longer available when I click on it.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 29, 2007)

punisher73 said:


> i just tried it and it says the video is no longer available when I click on it.




Same here, and I was looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## chinto (Oct 8, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> Same here, and I was looking forward to seeing it!


 
ya tried to watch it again and it did not work.. by the way I think the japanese Goju was less changed then Funikoshi changed Kobayashi Shorin Ryu to make shotokan to fit the japanese sensibilitys.


----------

